# Anyone headed to Furloween?



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty easy drive for me, although my fursuit stuff is in NJ.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 17, 2016)

Nope, instead I'm just going to lock myself in my room and get drunk off sambuca

Except instead of sambuca it's water and instead of getting drunk I'll just be playing Overwatch

So basically nothing new


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh hell no, I'm not doing anything halloween related while this crazy killer clown scare is going on.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh hell no, I'm not doing anything halloween related while this crazy killer clown scare is going on.



Every time I see the words killer and clown together I can't help but crack a laugh


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 17, 2016)

Honestly I don't feel like doing anything for halloween this year. Though I wish I could make a homemade elemental battle armor cosplay to purge some InnerSphere scum, but that would take too much time and money.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Every time I see the words killer and clown together I can't help but crack a laugh


People are taking the new "IT" movie way too seriously.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> People are taking the new "IT" movie way too seriously.



Well they do float...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well they do float...


Depends on how many holes are in them.


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 18, 2016)

Huh,
tbh I didn't know this was a thing till just now 
and I gotta say it looks pretty darn fun =)

Would totally go if I could get a ride ─‿─)


----------

